# How do I give a personal thanks/pos rep?



## straymond (Aug 5, 2013)

This might be a silly question, but there's a guy/thread right now that i feel really deserves a personal thanks/rep, but i can't seem to find out how to do it.... 

Humbly thanks on beforehand


----------



## Pezshreds (Aug 5, 2013)

it's at the bottom of your little panel <<<
it's the little scale thing between the two computers saying you're online and the exclamation point saying report post



















<------------mine should be just there (if I didn't have a signature haha)


----------



## straymond (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you, my friend


----------



## Pezshreds (Aug 5, 2013)

no worries dude, have fun repping haha


----------

